
Ask HN: Do you know any frameworks/libraries unique to a programming language? - leandot
Like Phoenix Live View in Elixir, Datomic in Clojure, etc.
======
Vosporos
QuickCheck, from Erlang and Haskell

~~~
capableweb
Is also implemented for many other languages, although seems to first have
been made in Haskell. Clojure for example has
[https://github.com/clojure/test.check](https://github.com/clojure/test.check)

